# Been away for a while



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

Here are some calls fresh off the lathe. I havn't turned a call since last year but finally got some time to get in the shop. The first set is for a gentleman in southern utah. Zebra wood with copper accent rings. The single call is Zebra wood with an elk horn accent ring. That call is for sale on addvertisers corner part of the forum.












More calls to come I hope !


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

good looking turns


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome back Rick !! Some nice looking calls!


----------



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks guys.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Some more beautiful work as usual.


----------

